# tein s tech spring blew out my struts!



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

i bought thr teein s tech springs and kyb gr2 struts. yeah i know the struts are not performace spec but i heard the s tech springs were made for stock struts. does any one have the s tech springs or had a p[roblem like this before? buy the way the coil rate on the rear spring were 180 isnt that kind of weak for the rear? anways i ended up putting back my stock springs back on. i think im just gonna get some coil overs.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

got_sixth said:


> i bought thr teein s tech springs and kyb gr2 struts. yeah i know the struts are not performace spec but i heard the s tech springs were made for stock struts. does any one have the s tech springs or had a p[roblem like this before? buy the way the coil rate on the rear spring were 180 isnt that kind of weak for the rear? anways i ended up putting back my stock springs back on. i think im just gonna get some coil overs.


What did you expect? They are not designed for lowering springs! If you want to do this do it right and go with the Tein Basics at the bare minimum!


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I would go with tein basics if I were you also.

You must have spent around $400 already on struts/springs?


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

do not get ebay coilovers! i unfortunately did even tho i had people telling me not too... i have tein basics now and they are much better.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

regarding the rates of the springs. Would it have mattered?


----------

